# Ritzel austauschen



## numb3ry (26. November 2016)

Hallo,

um was für eine Art Ritzel handelt es sich hier? Schraub oder Steckritzel?
Und wie kann ich das Ritzel austauschen?
Mir tat sich keine offensichtliche Möglichkeit auf, das Ritzel abzuschrauben oder abzuziehen.

Vielen Dank
Steffen


----------



## HansGuenther (26. November 2016)

Wie wäre das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 911wood (26. November 2016)

Ist mit hoher nahezu 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Steckritzel


----------



## numb3ry (26. November 2016)

So weit so gut, hat geklappt.
Ich dachte ich würde ein Freilaufritzel vorfinden, ist aber nicht der Fall.
Bin mit der Anzahl der Klicks der Nabe unzufrieden. Einzige Möglichkeit ist dann wohl eine neue Nabe einzubauen oder?


----------



## numb3ry (27. November 2016)

Sehe gerade, dass Freiläufe vorne an der Kurbel üblich sind im Trial. Kannte bisher nur Freiläufe hinten an der Narbe. Was ist die einfachste / günstigste Lösung für mich? Neue Nabe mit Freilauf oder vorne einen Freilauf einbauen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. November 2016)

Naja... du kannst dir entweder eine Hope Pro 2/4 Trials Nabe für 150-180€ holen, ne Chris King für das Doppelte oder *einfach eine Schraubritzel Nabe. Auf dieser kannst du auch das Freilaufritzel montieren*.

Üblich ist tatsächlich, dass vorn das Freilaufritzel montiert wird. Würde für dich bedeuten, Kurbel mit Gewinde, ggf. neues Innenlager, Freilaufritzel, Schraubnabe hinten, Schraubritzel hinten.

Das dick markierte sollte die billigste Lösung sein, kann aber ggf. Probleme mit der Kettenlinie herbeiführen.

In jedem Falle musst du die Felge umspeichen und dann würde ich zu einer 3-fach Kreuzung raten. Gerade bei Disc Bremse am HR. Neue Speichen brauchst du ja eh.


----------



## numb3ry (28. November 2016)

Würde diese Nabe https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/naben/hr-naben-135mm/hr-nabe-jitsie-135mm-disc-32-loch
mit diesem Ritzel https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/freilaufritzel/freilaufritzel-trial-72-clicks-18-z oder diesem https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/freilaufritzel/freilaufritzel-jitsie-108-clicks-18-z funktionieren?
Brauche ich noch Spacer oder eine Art Verschlussring?
Derzeit habe ich hinten eine 5mm Achse mit Schnellverschluss, also brauche ich auch neue Kettenspanner für die 10mm Achse? https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/kettenspanner/kettenspanner-trialtech-mit-schraube


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. November 2016)

numb3ry schrieb:


> Würde diese Nabe https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/naben/hr-naben-135mm/hr-nabe-jitsie-135mm-disc-32-loch
> mit diesem Ritzel https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/freilaufritzel/freilaufritzel-trial-72-clicks-18-z oder diesem https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/freilaufritzel/freilaufritzel-jitsie-108-clicks-18-z funktionieren?
> Brauche ich noch Spacer oder eine Art Verschlussring?
> Derzeit habe ich hinten eine 5mm Achse mit Schnellverschluss, also brauche ich auch neue Kettenspanner für die 10mm Achse? https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/kettenspanner/kettenspanner-trialtech-mit-schraube


Zeig doch mal dein jetziges Setup. Nabe kann passen, muss aber nicht. Kann ja sein, dass du statt 135mm nur 116mm Einbaubreite hast (was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist). Das Trial Ritzel passt drauf und ist auch ein gutes. Verschlussring brauchst du nicht, da es ja nicht wie beim Fixie zum bremsen benutzt, also nicht starr ist.

Kettenspanner kann ich nicht beurteilen, dafür das Foto.

Nur so nebenbei hätte ich noch ein 26er Disc Hinterrad abzugeben. Einen Echo Freilauf habe ich auch noch.


----------



## numb3ry (28. November 2016)

Einbaubreite ist 135mm nachgemessen.
Bilder ...


----------

